# Domain controller can not be contacted



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

I just installed windows server 2003 and created a domain and active directory . However when I try to join two computers (windows xp) I got this error message domain controller can not be contacted . I got static ip and preferred dns . Any ideas to resolve this issue .


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are the client machines pointing to the server as their only DNS server? If so, check the DNS logs on the server.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

is your DCHP on another server or a router?


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

how do i point the workstation to the dns server ?
all i did it was to join to the domain and i got that error message


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You mentioned that you have static IP's, I had assumed you had them on the workstations. I'm assuming you know how to change the IP settings on the workstations. If so, manually set the DNS server address to your servers internal IP address. So for example if your server's IP was 192.168.1.2 then I'd use that number in the DNS configuration of your workstation(s).

You'll also need to make sure that you have DNS forwards specified on the server otherwise you'll not get anything on the internet, only local. Check here for more information.


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

yes i do have static ip address on the server but the workstations are dchp.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'll assume you've not done anything like this before. The basics are that the server runs DNS for the network and will defer (or FORWARD) any requests it doesn't know to the DNS servers specified in the FORWARDS tab of the DNS server settings. Your server only exists locally and not on the internet so that's why your local machines can't find it. Make sure you have your client machines setup correctly and then make sure you have your forwards configured correctly to point to your ISP's DNS servers. If you read what I suggested in one of my previous posts, there are instructions on how to do those things.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You need to configure the dhcp server [most likely your router] to give the servers ip as dns not the gateway or internet dns servers.

Then the workstation will see the server correctly and join the domain


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

Modified


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

this is the ip address on one workstation
ip address 192.168.1.110
subnet 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1
dhcp 192.168.1.1

dns server 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76

I did dns foward on the server but i am still the same error message on workstation


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

make sure DNS is pointing to your SERVER, not 75.75.75.75. Your server is likely something in the 192.168.1.x range. What is the IP address of the server?


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

my server ip address is 192.168.1.104


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Change the DHCP Scope on the router so that it gives your Server as the DNS Server. 

dns server wants to be: 192.168.1.104


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

I put the ip address on the router DNS and i can join the workstations to the domain now. thanks.

i have another client who has server with a domain. one of his computer i had to replace the hard drive and when i try to join to the domain i have the same error message domain controller can not be contacted. do i have to remove the username from active directory and create a new user? so i can join to the domain

this problem is completely different what i had before


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

don't mess with the user account. you need to remove the computer account from active directory if you are using the same pc name.


----------



## Sronald (Dec 14, 2011)

yes i am using the same computer with different computer name. what you are saying is i have to remove the computer name .........


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

then you don't have a issue wth the computer name in AD

double check the workstation dns pointer. it doesn't sound like its pointing at the server


----------

